
Zappos is struggling with Holacracy because humans don't operate like software - JumpCrisscross
http://qz.com/849980/zappos-is-struggling-with-holacracy-because-humans-arent-designed-to-operate-like-software/
======
cyberpanther
When I first heard of this, I immediately thought it was a terrible idea.
However, even if you thought it was good, why would you crapify your company
for 5 years? That's a huge cost. At the very least, try it in only part of the
company. How dumb are these executives that try this out in full force.

